# More Express Entry Questions.



## jucaprat (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My partner and i want to apply for PR with the skilled workers program and i have a few questions about the process. 

We are both from México, i have a Masters in Family therapy (currently waiting for the papers from SEP) and a bachelors in Psychology. He is in the last year of his internal medicine residency program.
I looked online in regard of the ECA Report and we meet the criteria to get a "good Assessment", i also have a few friends who have the same education (schools and degree) and had no problem with the reports.

we also have our IELTS scores me: 7.0 overall and he got a 8.5 overall and we can get the max amount of points with the settle funds.
(Im the main applicant)

my questions are the next ones.

can we start our profile now with my Bachelors and his Medical degree and then update it with the papers? or should we wait till we are both finished before applying.
according to a few point calculators we have enough points with those degrees thanks to the funds.

Also, can we say he is an internal medicine doctor since he wouldn't be joining me till he is done or is there a way to show he is still studying and will be joining me if i get accepted afterwards.

I know the process takes about 6 months done correctly and we want to try and get PR so we can go there and he can start doing the process for the subspecialty program.

I also want to start looking for a job over there but i want to be in the pool of candidates. is there a way to be in the pool while we are waiting for our papers? 
Im looking at all the different options considering the points we could get (applying after we are done, with my master or bachelors and having a job offer)

thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well starting the process without your final educational results really clouds the issue. I would suggest that you wait until you’ve both finished your studies before applying for PR Status in Canada. Why are you the principal applicant? If your husband’s medical degree is acceptable in Canada I would suggest he be the primary applicant. With a great shortage of MDs in Canada you would get an ITA very quickly. When degrees are completed for both of you I suggest you get them assesses for Canadian equivalency by WES.


----------



## jucaprat (Jan 2, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> Well starting the process without your final educational results really clouds the issue. I would suggest that you wait until you’ve both finished your studies before applying for PR Status in Canada. Why are you the principal applicant? If your husband’s medical degree is acceptable in Canada I would suggest he be the primary applicant. With a great shortage of MDs in Canada you would get an ITA very quickly. When degrees are completed for both of you I suggest you get them assesses for Canadian equivalency by WES.


We thought since i was going to get my degree before he got out of residency we should apply with me as the first applicant. 
Also now i have a few more doubts.
If he is the main applicant, will the process take more time since he is an MD? he has taken the USMLE so he is an MD in the states, so i dont know if the process is easier for doctors that are certified in the US.
by any chance do you know of the subspecialty residency programs in BC?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don’t know if this is any help.

New cohort of subspecialty medical trainees match to UBC | Faculty of Medicine, University of British Columbia


----------



## jucaprat (Jan 2, 2018)

I have another question relating my studies for the express entry profile. 
should i get ECA reports on both my degrees or just the highest?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jucaprat said:


> I have another question relating my studies for the express entry profile.
> should i get ECA reports on both my degrees or just the highest?



On both.


----------

